# 6 berth '86 Autostratus refurb on the cheap......



## stillers (May 26, 2013)

Here goes - been getting stuck into an old '86 Ducato Autostratus to get our family of six around europe for six weeks this summer. It ain't going to be flash - practical will be the go. Got it through the MOT after body work and exhaust sorted. Pretty much a complete refit except the kitchen follows.
Virtually complete rewire using Amperor kit, 2 x 100w solar panels, new seats to seat 4 passengers, with belts,   steel frames wrapped around chassis in progress - will also link the seats with 3x1 steel under the window, rear double/L bed replaced with bunks
Here's a couple of early pics .... six weeks to go ... a lot to get through .. paint and graphics a long way off yet!


----------



## herbenny (May 27, 2013)

Have a wonderful time on your travels :drive:


----------



## ellisboy (May 27, 2013)

Nice project and good luck with the refurb.:hammer:


----------



## phillybarbour (May 30, 2013)

Good size van and some neat handy work going on inside, would love to see more pics when it's finished. Good luck.


----------



## stillers (Jun 14, 2013)

*Now blogging progress!*

Cheers for your kind words folks. Started to put a few pics of progress on a blog - not that there's much time to spare - but progress is being made!
From The Shed To The Sun


----------



## Smaug (Jun 14, 2013)

Lots of work there, you do like a challenge don't you! But it is progressing well, congrats & well done.


----------



## rrs2010 (Jun 14, 2013)

Very interesting.... Keep the pictures coming


----------

